# Habitation Service to keep warranty?



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Good afternoon all.

I've just realised that the van is over a year old now so could probably do with all the necessary services. Does the habitation service have to be carried out in order to maintain the converters (adria) 2 year (I think) warranty?

Problem I have is that I have a broken foot so unable to get the van down to anyone for a few weeks.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Steve,

The answer to your question is Yes, why dont you book it in and get it confrimed in writing just to make sure.

Then at least you have shown willing!

Peter


----------

